# Weaving-Homemade shuttles



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Well I was motivated this morning. I had bought this oak at Home Depot a while back . I finished my coffee let my chickens out and went to the woodworking shop... Wasn't t hard just lots of sanding so they are veveltey smooth


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Great work! What is the width and thickness of the oak?


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Great work.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Nice, I'm so impressed at how well made and good looking these shuttles are. Nice!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice shuttles. Love the look and feel of oak.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow they are great. I just bought some in various sizes Some were $4.95 to $11.95 I did buy three of each size. I have three 32" ones that came with it when I bought the loom.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

They are great! Nice to be handy like you obviously are.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like you did a prefect job!!!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Nice.job.


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

The shuttles look wonderful. Part of the pleasure of weaving is the feel of the smooth shuttles and pick up sticks. You have been blessed with multiple talents.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Beautiful work. I bought my favorite shuttles on Etsy by someone like you, who loves the feel of beautiful wood.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

You did a beautiful job. They are as nice looking as the ones I saw at the yarn festival recently.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I bought them at Home Depot they are all ready cut . They were 36 inches do I cut them to 32 and traced the pattern from the shuttles I have ... They are the same thickness I cut the corners to shape sorta like filing fingernails then I used a drill it for holes and a jigsaw for the slits.. And look Ma I still have fingers!!!! I think I will just put linseed oil on them they sanded nicely I like the feel of them.. I almost want to make a little RH.I will have to think about that one


----------

